# Excel: Inhalte Versch. Zellen prüfen und einfügen



## kirchel (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne über eine Formel Daten aus einer Tabelle in eine andere übertragen.

Um genau zu sein möchte ich die Inhalte von Zelle A und Zelle B und Zelle C und D prüfen und wenn sie übereinstimmen den Inhalt eine andren Zelle einfügen. Sind nicht jeweils beide Zellen gleich oder kein Inhalt in der anderen Zelle soll auch nichts eingefügt werden.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.
Leider komm ich zu keinem Ergebnis.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Als Formel oder als VBA-Makro ?

mfg chmee


----------



## kirchel (24. Februar 2009)

Als Formel reicht mir für meine Zweck!
Mit VBA-Makros kenn ich mich noch weniger,um nicht zu sagen garnicht aus.

lg

Kirchel


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Schade, ich kenne mich mit dem Formelzeugs nicht aus. Als VB-Makro wäre es für mich leichter..

mfg chmee


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
Du kannst mit folgender Syntax auf jede beliebige Zelle einer Tabelle zugreifen - Voraussetzung: diese muss geöffnet sein!!

```
=+[xyz.xls]ABC!$A$10
```

Damit bekommst Du in Deiner aktuellen Tabelle also Zugriff auf die Zelle A10 im Tabellenblatt ABC des Excelsheets xyz.xls!

Also kannst Du so alle erforderlichen Daten abfragen, vergleichen und ggf. in der aktuellen Tabelle einfügen !

Den Zugriff  bekommst bspw. hin, wenn Du in einer Zelle Deier aktuellen Tabelle '+' ein gibst und dann mit der Maus die andere Tabelle (über "Fenster") öffnest, dort die gewünschte Zelle anklickt und ENTER eingibst (event. auch mit Doppelklick)!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tombe (25. Februar 2009)

Also so wie ich das verstehe soll der Wert ja nur dann in die zweite Tabelle eingetragen werden wenn beim Vergleichen die Werte in Tabelle 1 identisch sind.
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, wird Spalte A mit Spalte B verglichen und dann Spalte C mit Spalte D oder werden alle 4 Werte miteinander verglichen

Wenn nur 2 Werte (Spalte A und Spalte B) verglichen werden:
*
=WENN(Tabelle1!A1 = Tabelle1!B1;Tabelle1!A1;"")*

Wenn alle 4 Werte (Spalte A, B, C und D) verglichen werden:
*
=WENN(UND(Tabelle1!A1 = Tabelle1!B1; Tabelle1!B1 = Tabelle1!C1; Tabelle1!C1 = Tabelle1!D1);Tabelle1!A1;"")*

Gruß Thomas


----------

